# POWERHOUSE 2-8-8-2 N&W 2018 Oriential Limited



## Brian DR (May 29, 2010)

Hi all I new to the forum. I bought a Powerhouse norfolk and western 2-8-8-2 #2018. This runs fantastic. Very fast and strong. Can anyone tell me if this is a rare one? If so what should it be worth? 
Thanks 

Brian DR


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...it would be considered Oriental's "lower end" model at around $495 new, made to compete with BLI and Paragon.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Whoops!*



shaygetz said:


> Welcome...it would be considered Oriental's "lower end" model at around $495 new, made to compete with BLI and Paragon.


Running close to the edge, aren't ya? 
That could be a mighty expensive, "Opps!"


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> Running close to the edge, aren't ya?
> That could be a mighty expensive, "Opps!"


I'll say! Especially off of THAT edge ... into the dark abyss, I think, never to be seen again!

Nice loco, Brians ... let us know if you need help with cleaning / tuning.

TJ


----------



## Brian DR (May 29, 2010)

Thanks to all that replyed. I paid about $30.00 for it. Not a bad deal!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Brian DR said:


> Thanks to all that replyed. I paid about $30.00 for it. Not a bad deal!!!


...oh, did I say $495? I MEANT to say $4.95... Tell ya what, I'll give ya 30 bucks for it soze ya don't feel too bad...I'll even pay fer shippin'...how's that? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Brian DR (May 29, 2010)

I would sell it for 300.00 I need the cash


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...then Ebay would be your best place.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> ...oh, did I say $495? I MEANT to say $4.95... Tell ya what, I'll give ya 30 bucks for it soze ya don't feel too bad...I'll even pay fer shippin'...how's that? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I will up him, to $50 bucks?


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

funny thing is... I am not a fan of steam engines for some reason... but I was looking at the Proto 2000 version of this loco the other day and took a liking to it... but was wondering what size curves that bad boy needs... is it like 28 minimum or what.


----------

